# HDTV - cable box - sharing?



## ComputerQueen (Nov 23, 2007)

Now that Comcast has forced us to rent their equipment if we want to use our nice new shiny Plasma TVs and get all the channels we pay for - many of us our mightily ticked off the rest of our TVs now are either sitting idle or only get channels up to 100 or so.

Is there anyway to share the cable box that receives ALL the channels we pay for with any of the other TVs?


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Only if both TVs are watching the same channel.


----------



## ComputerQueen (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks - not the answer I was hoping for.... SyFy and the Golf Channel would be in competition! Oh, well...


----------

